# Bream for bait?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ran across this and if I'm reading it right bream are a no-no for flatheads?? Copied and pasted from FWC site.

Nongame fish may be taken:

With pole and line or rod and reel and by bush hook, setline or trotline baited with cut bait or other substance; but not including live game fish or any part of any GAME FISH; bush hooks, setlines or trotlines (limited to 25 hooks total) are permitted for taking nongame fish for personal use, but only in those areas where trotlines may be lawfully used in accordance with the Wildlife Code of the State of Florida. Refer to the "Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulations Summary."Not a Mobile-Enabled Link Bush hooks, setlines and trotlines must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester's name and address while being used or possessed in or upon the waters of the state.

GAME FISH - black bass, crappie, bluegill, redear sunfish, warmouth, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, mud sunfish, longear sunfish, shadow bass, peacock bass, white bass, striped bass and sunshine bass.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure about Florida, but Alabama law says bream can be used for bait as long as they were caught on hook and line and not over the legal limit of 50 fish.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i don't know either but reading this makes me think you can't use them at all. that paragraph would be a good place to mention something like that but who knows, its probly in some random corner of their website.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

*Use of Fish for Bait*


Black bass, peacock bass or any part thereof may not be used as bait.
Live non-native fishes (including goldfish and carp) may not be used as bait, except for variable platys and fathead minnows.
Whole pickerel or panfish (e.g., bluegill, redear sunfish, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, warmouth) or parts thereof may be used as bait for sportfishing by the angler who caught them. Whole pickerel or bream or parts thereof may not be used as bait for trotlines or bush hooks or any method other than by rod and reel or pole and line.
Panfish less than 4 inches in total length raised by a licensed aquaculture facility may be purchased and used for bait.
Only by R&R and states must be by the one who caught them. All legal


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Scott, I'm glad that's there but it still seems to totally contradict the other thing lol, oh well, as long as something says it's good to go


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Poor sentence structure on FWC's part, confusing to say the least which is the way they like it. Bream are ok on R&R.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Little bream are pretty good but there aint no way to beat a tater chip sized crappie on a bush hook.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

scott44 said:


> Little bream are pretty good but there aint no way to beat a tater chip sized crappie on a bush hook.



Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just take a sabiki tipped with tiny pieces of squid. I know bream can't resist a luxury meal. I think it would work. 
Hook and line....





.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

So is using bream on jugs in Alabama ok or not?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> So is using bream on jugs in Alabama ok or not?


Bama rules
All species of bream may be used as bait as long as a person does not have in his possession total bream numbers in excess of the daily creel limit, regardless of size, and they are harvested legally. Other native game fish may not be used for bait.


----------

